# Chapman Grad Students 2011 Facebook Page



## rob0683 (Apr 23, 2011)

To kick off some networking Sid and I have created a Facebook page for the incoming grad students for Dodge College @ Chapman.  The link is pasted below.  Look forward to working with you all!

Chapman University - Dodge College Accepted Graduate Students 2011

https://www.facebook.com/home....roup_203797719642937


----------

